# Skin products?



## Verient (Oct 25, 2008)

I have combination skin and tend to get a lot of breakouts on my forehead and around my mouth. I use a variety of products on a daily basis but haven't found anything which actually makes much of a difference. I'm dying for clear, glowing skin. Can anyone reccomend some products for me?


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Oct 25, 2008)

What is your skin regimen?


----------



## Almost black. (Oct 26, 2008)

Sometimes is not about the skin, it's about that what's inside of you. What I mean is - go to dr's, do some tests, perhaps your skin is telling you that there's something about her that needs a different kind of treatment, not only products you're using.


----------



## kittykit (Oct 26, 2008)

I used to get breakouts on my forehead because I didn't have enough sleep. It could be due to poor diets, hormones imbalance and so on.

I'm using Biotherm Aquasource and it works great on me. I've combination skin too


----------



## Verient (Oct 31, 2008)

I recently bought body shop sea weed starter pack. It's had a really nice effect on my skin - removing oil and moisturising. However, it hasn't really helped with the spots at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm looking to get some sort of spot remover, suggestions?


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 2, 2008)

Salicylic Acid.


----------



## camaromom (Nov 9, 2008)

try the obaji skin care line, it works wonders


----------



## Glowingsunshine55 (Jun 7, 2020)

Verient said:


> I have combination skin and tend to get a lot of breakouts on my forehead and around my mouth. I use a variety of products on a daily basis but haven't found anything which actually makes much of a difference. I'm dying for clear, glowing skin. Can anyone reccomend some products for me?



Glycolic acid (literally the gold standard of chemical exfoliation).

I'm using it now and it's really nice!


----------



## Marylo (Jun 12, 2020)

I have the same problem and I'm careful about the products I use since I have very sensitive skin. I've been into Radical Skincare lately and so far, it really helped.


----------

